
MRuby-Zest: A Scriptable Audio GUI Framework - buovjaga
http://log.fundamental-code.com/2018/06/16/mruby-zest.html
======
fundamental
Author of the framework here. It looks like this was submitted about 4 minutes
or so before I tried submitting it as a Show HN.

